
I tried to buy a thing off a dark net market, and the FBI stole my money - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/dark-net-market.html
======
Powerofmene
Please understand no judgment being passed just clarification.

No, the FBI confiscated AlphaBay's money because facilitating the sale of
illegal goods is a crime. The fact that Mr. Stanley was in the process of
making a purchase through their website is in itself unfortunate (ethical or
unethical is not relevant). When you, Mr. Stanley, transact business with
someone (in this case AlphaBay) who is committing a crime you take a risk. It
this case you rolled the dice and you lost.

If people want to do business on the dark web that is purely their
right/business and they do so knowing that they are taking a risk with their
money, etc. The people working for the FBI ar just doing their job. Based on
your commentary you have an issue with the law and the political power that is
based on that law. Ethics does not really come into play, IMO.

------
jaclaz
It seems to me like Mr. Stanley paid something more than £14 (a fair enough
sum IMHO) for a simple lesson: there are risks involved in buying anything
from a dark net market (no matter if legal, illegal, ethical on unethical).

Typical risks:

1) The seller (untraceable) may never ship the "whatever" bought.

2) The received material may be "defective" or not corresponding to the
description.

3) The FBI (or the Police, etc.) may shutdown the site and confiscate the
money.

------
babygoat
I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.

